

INDO web-based operating system and framework - inc
http://indojs.org

======
inc
INDO is a client-side JavaScript operating system and framework for building
modular web sites and apps.

INDO is open-source and can be found on github:
[https://github.com/inc/indo](https://github.com/inc/indo)

Examples: [http://shiftpop.com](http://shiftpop.com)
[http://qubaz.com](http://qubaz.com) [http://0send.com](http://0send.com)
[http://daw.gs](http://daw.gs)

